# Which free financial newspapers do you read?



## helpme (8 October 2017)

Reading news can sometimes be detrimental to trading performance. Hence, I am most unwilling to pay to read financial news. I would rather channel the savings to buy good-quality financial data. However, not reading at all is uncomfortable because as introverts, I presume all of us love reading.

What are some free financial newspapers that members on this forum read? I like *Bloomberg and Reuters*. Some free Bloomberg articles are even better than paid ones from WSJ and FT. Besides these two, are there any more free and good ones?


----------



## CanOz (8 October 2017)

By far the number news resource for me over the last two years is twitter. People that don't understand twitter can't understand why it's the best source for news. Start an account, follow someone with common goals or strategies and then follow who they follow. You'll get everything, breaking news, economic articles and opinion, company news...it's all there depending on who you follow. Twitter has replaced my news feed, I just use tweetdeck.


----------

